# Mike1107 Synthetine & Syntheselen Log!



## mike1107 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok so I want to thank Synthetek for helping me get back in shape!

I had a 2 years stop from working out : no juice, not a single weight lifted, not a single gram of good food eaten

I was fat as fuck, down to 225lbs with 16 to 18% bf ...
I was around 235lbs with 8% if I aint wrong in the after pic...

During that time Synthetek was kind enough to advise me on Synthetine/Syntheselen correct use and help to get back in shape!


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 18, 2014)

Right now I am holding at - 250lbs at 5'9" and 11.8%bf.

Synthetine and Syntheselen is helping me keep the fat down while putting back on the size I want. You can't beat this combo! Synthetek is the best!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn brother super tiny waist for your size nice work. Great progress


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 18, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Damn brother super tiny waist for your size nice work. Great progress



Thanks! 

I think anyone looking to bulk up or just lose fat in general needs to add Synthetine and Syntheselen to their line up. I can't say enough good things about these two!!


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 19, 2014)

Post shoulder workout ... veinzzzz 
This is one of the side effect of synthelesen yikes


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking good Mike! Looking forward to following your progress.

Just goes to show you why Synthetek has been around since 2001!


----------



## srd1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Damn brother lookin cut up and vascular as hell!


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 20, 2014)

What is your cycle looking like while running these compounds?


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 20, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> What is your cycle looking like while running these compounds?



5mls Syntheselen and 10mls Synthetine at least. Minimal AAS. 

I just shoot Synthetine/Syntheselen 30 minutes before cardio ... I can tell the difference when using it : sweat much more, feel that flush in my face after a couple of minutes ... and after a very short few weeks fat is melting.

I love T3 and I rate this combo as good if not better than T3 because you don't risk losing muscle because of it and it makes me vascular:headbang:

Will post my diet later on. Mostly chicken, rice, eggs, rice, chicken, eggs


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 20, 2014)

today 

Day 9 of the 8 weeks

Started cardio 3 days ago

I started to lose a little bit of fat on my stomach

I am still a fat fuck but a little bit less of a fat fuck than last week


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 20, 2014)

Man if you're fat then I am obese. Can you tell us exactly what minimal cycle means? I want to know how effective this tech stuff is


----------



## srd1 (Feb 20, 2014)

No shit I would give my left nut to be that "fat"  you lookin good brother!


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 20, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Man if you're fat then I am obese. Can you tell us exactly what minimal cycle means? I want to know how effective this tech stuff is



500mg test/week and 350mg tren enan/week. Keeping it very simple right now.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 21, 2014)

I hate you Mike!  JK!   You look better untrained than some do training with grams of gear.  That combo does work very well for fat loss and muscle preservation.   I actually felt alot better as well.   No shakes and brain fog while dieting down.   Vascularity is also a very nice side affect.   You do look fantastic.  Great example that you don't need massive doses of gear to achieve a great physique.  Nice work!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 21, 2014)

Damn if you consider yourself fat I'm in the same vote as amateurmale I'm sickly obese lol. The only question I have is what your diet looks like also what if any preworkout supps or bcaas are you taking if you are feeling that flush and sweating? I'm already dripping sweat and flush as all hell in my workouts and wouldn't want to get anymore flush I might fall out in the gym lol. 
Thanks
P


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 21, 2014)

today at the gym 

I am at day 10 of my diet, I miscalculated it the other day, I started last tuesday

My body seems to change a little bit, I feel and look much more full and have a lot of energy ! synthetine does that to me all the time ! 

Today for some unknown reasons I am holding water ... my weight hasn't changed


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 21, 2014)

mike1107 said:


> 500mg test/week and 350mg tren enan/week. Keeping it very simple right now.



I forgot 40mg dbol


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Damn if you consider yourself fat I'm in the same vote as amateurmale I'm sickly obese lol. The only question I have is what your diet looks like also what if any preworkout supps or bcaas are you taking if you are feeling that flush and sweating? I'm already dripping sweat and flush as all hell in my workouts and wouldn't want to get anymore flush I might fall out in the gym lol.
> Thanks
> P



only pre workout supps are synthetine and syntheselen and I know synthetine gives me that flush 
It's not a crazy flush, its just that I can feel my face getting hot LOL 

diet at this time 

meal 1 : 
300-400 grams chicken
100 grams rice (cooked)

meal 2 : 
6 eggs whites 2 whole eggs
2 slices of whole bread

meal 3 : 
300-400 grams chicken
100 grams rice (cooked)

POST WORKOUT 
50 grams proteins
25 grams synthedextrin

meal 4 : 
6 eggs whites 2 whole eggs
2 slices of whole bread

meal 5 : 
300-400 grams chicken
50 grams rice (cooked)

from saturday evening until sunday noon I eat junk food only
funny thing is that I don't eat that much of it because I am quickly nauseous from it ... but still enjoy it lol

extremely boring and nothing fancy but it does work for me and it doesnt bother me so why would I change ?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks brother just curious


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 22, 2014)

Today I reached a point I don't like lol : when I touch my stomach I can feel I am losing fat, my skin in some areas is much more "tender" but it needs to tighten up ... I hate that ! 
Plus I have a thick skin (almost like a crocodile  ) so it takes a couple weeks for it to tighten ...

Differences of the day : more veins on my arms, more details on my legs and more veins there as well 

Today is my cheat day : hitting up the all you can eat sushi bar tonight   !!


----------



## powders101 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have used the products when running heavy bulks before and they surely kept the fat down to a minimum! You look great Mike!!


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 24, 2014)

leg shot


----------



## K1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking bad ass big man...That combo is no joke!!


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 25, 2014)

Mike,aren't you going to tell us all how fat your legs are now? Lol


----------



## mike1107 (Feb 26, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Mike,aren't you going to tell us all how fat your legs are now? Lol



you referring to my cellulitis (sp?) aren't you ?


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah right


----------



## mike1107 (Mar 1, 2014)

10ml Synthetine SQ and 5ml Synthelesen IM/ed 

increased vascularity this week on my chest area ... well I think


----------



## mike1107 (Mar 1, 2014)

getting leaner I think ?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 1, 2014)

Simple but very effective strategy all around Mike, nice work brother.


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 1, 2014)

mike1107 said:


> getting leaner I think ?



I think you are buddy!


----------



## mike1107 (Mar 4, 2014)

more


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking good Mike!


----------



## mike1107 (Mar 4, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Looking good Mike!



skin needs to tighten up a bit
also not running an anti oe doesnt help, I look watery 

but thanks


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 23, 2014)

:muscles:


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 23, 2014)

I think you're really fat bro. Lol


----------



## ProFIT (May 5, 2014)

Synthetine and Syntheselen are a great stack! You're a beast Mike1107!


----------



## J4CKT (May 7, 2014)

Beast is right. Saw your thread on PM but missed this one here. Some
of those pics are insane. Especially the first post. Man you look fantastic. 
Can't wait to see the next pic you post! 

I've been using the Synthetine/Syntheselen combo for several years but
don't look anything like you :banghead: 

Awesome log man and great pics.


----------



## MattG (May 8, 2014)

Lookin swole as all getout Mike!  :sHa_thumb2:


----------



## odin (May 17, 2014)

That is a major transformation!! Great job!!


----------



## J4CKT (Jun 10, 2014)

Everytime I see Mikes pics it makes me wanna quit. Straight up animal. Just wow!


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the motivation Mike! Haven't trained for the past 4 years and have put on a good 35lbs of fat (couple of surgeries and just lost the motivation). Going to be giving this combo a run and will be logging my progress!


----------

